# Need Advice! Vicious Dog



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

im so sorry you are dealing with this. i actually have a friend who went through the same type with that breed. the vet had told her back when one of the presidents had the breed of dog in the white house or something there was a lot of inbreeding to keep up with the demand and the temperament was compromised. they ended up putting theirs down because they had little kids and could not risk it. 

i hope you find a solution that works for your family. im so sorry you are dealing with this.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Please tell her that some dogs are just wired wrong and as hard as we try to change their behavior and as much as we want to believe all dogs are good inside...some just aren't. It's also true that this dog probably isn't very happy in life...it's terribly stressful to be constantly on guard, the way this dog is. Sending him to peace is the kindest thing for him, as hard as that is.

It sounds like she has done everything she possibly could and I hope she can find some peace in that. Someday I hope she finds another, easier dog to love.

I'm so sorry your family is going through this.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

And when the time is right, a new dog could be the answer.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am sorry for you Mom. But I am glad she is letting th dog go. I had a friend who had 2 goldens and had a similar problem with one. she would attack the other for no reason and then she started to bit people. The owner then kept her away from others people, but finally the dog bit her owner. And it was clear she didn't want to bite but was compelled to. Afterwards she went around head and tail drooped because she had done something bad, and actually something she didn't want to do but couldn't stop. The owner finally had to let her be released from this world.


----------

